# Massey Furguson Identity



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Just bought project tractor and would like to find out what I have . It's a utility type but I don't know the model . the ser# is 9A104164 or it could be 9AI04164 I can't be sure of the digit after the A. engine is a 4 cyl Gas The engine will need over haul so I will need a source for parts. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. Add pictures of the problem as best you can. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!
3 questions: where is this serial # located, is it a flat head engine or ohc? also, picture please.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

The Serial# is located on the panel directly in front of the operator and it has a valve in head engine . I will see about pictures. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/wp-content/uploads/serial-numbers/Ferguson-Tractor-SNs-1933-1947.pdf
http://fergusontractors.org/nfs/wp-content/uploads/serial-numbers/Ferguson-Tractor-SNs-1946-60.pdf
With the flat head engine, it seems you're either working with a TE-20 or a Ford/Ferguson. Serial numbers have some duplication in those years it seems. You are going to also be very interested in the engine serial number....should be engraved/stamped by hand perhaps left side of engine rear/upper area. Of course that doesn't tell you what's been done to it since it left the factory. ie: my dad owned a 9N and I know it was overhauled in 1955.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks for your input. It is not a Ford or Ford Ferguson. I will look for an engine #. I have removed the loader and engine getting ready to put engine on a stand for disassembly. I haven't figured out how to send pictures yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

OK I think you narrowed it down to a 1950 TE-20. How does that seem to you? Frankly I have no clue regarding the 9A prefix though


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you have a MF 135 with a Continental Z-145 four cylinder. Late 1970 year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

RC Wells nailed it I think!


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

I tend to think RC is probably right . I am going to look for some pictures of a MF 135. Thanks to all.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I think I got it . I found a list of serial #s and it appears that it is a MF 165. This list had serial #s for MF 165 starting with a low of 9A64072 and a high of 9A200043. Mine is 9A104164. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

ufdaland said:


> Thanks for your input. It is not a Ford or Ford Ferguson. I will look for an engine #. I have removed the loader and engine getting ready to put engine on a stand for disassembly. I haven't figured out how to send pictures yet.


Old Fords had a flathead engine. Fergusons and Massey Fergusons have overhead valve engines. The 9A prefix makes it a Massey Ferguson..........simple to look up the serial number and establish the age and model(unless the serial number tag has been changed). Don't be in hurry to tear the engine down, they are very long lived. Try to get it running first.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Got the engine disassembled. Needs crank turned, some exhaust valves, rings, gaskets, could probably use a manual to get to timing right. Anyone got a used manual? Could also use some recommendations for parts sources. This block was once painted yellow what does that suggest?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

Normally I recommend Messick's Tractor Parts first. If you find out they don't carry an inventory for MF 165's, then try Yesterdays Tractors @ http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Massey-Ferguson-165-Tractor-Parts.html 
Question, did you find the engine serial? that might be handy in ordering parts. Also, any thing I could say re: yellow paint on engine would be a best guess, so I'm sure yours would be the same as mine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2018)

Regarding a service manual, I'd check Amazon first. Should be around $35. Best of luck!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Yellow engine, hmmmm. Likely was once part of an industrial model or maybe the whole thing was. Is the front axle adjustable for width? Industrial machines 'usually' had a non adjustable front axle. Rear axles usually had a 'bullgear' end, where the agri models had a reg diff like any other tractor. You could order almost anything you wanted(I know we did at the MF dealership I worked at). MF machines were easy to, what should I say, customize....if the customer wanted it.


----------

